# Stuck on windows 10 logo on start up!



## DarienJMM (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello, I have factory reset my PC because my computer would not boot past the windows 10 logo on boot.
It still does this and I have tried booting up from a usb with a fresh new windows 10 installed on it but it does the same issue.

If I turn it off and back on after it freezes it says preparing automatic repair and the gets stuck just like the windows logo.

Does anyone know why this is happening and how I can fix this?

If you need anymore details let me know


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have factory reset my PC because my computer would not boot past the windows 10 logo on boot.


If that's a factory-brand computer that came with a built-in factory restore partition, what brand name and model name and model number is it?
What Windows version and bit number did it originally come with?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DarienJMM (Mar 12, 2017)

flavallee said:


> If that's a factory-brand computer that came with a built-in factory restore partition, what brand name and model name and model number is it?
> What Windows version and bit number did it originally come with?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


I'm not sure.

But I have had this PC for over a year, It is a custom build Windows 10 PRO 64bit
i7 5930k processor
980ti graphics card

It kept freezing on the boot up logo but when I unplugged my plug from my computer as if I had a power cut it repaired windows and worked for a few days then did it again.
I used the windows 10 reset option in settings to reset my PC but it still does the same issue.

However I am currently using this PC now because it randomly doesn't get stuck and works fine. I really don't know the issue.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If that's not a factory-brand computer(Acer, Dell, HP, Toshiba, etc.), it wouldn't have a factory restore/system recovery partition, so there's no way that you could've "factory reset" it.

If someone custom-built it for you and installed Windows 10 Pro 64-bit in it, I would assume you were given something to reinstall it if it became necessary.

There are a number of unknowns at this point, so it may become difficult to help you.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DarienJMM (Mar 12, 2017)

flavallee said:


> If that's not a factory-brand computer(Acer, Dell, HP, Toshiba, etc.), it wouldn't have a factory restore/system recovery partition, so there's no way that you could've "factory reset" it.
> 
> If someone custom-built it for you and installed Windows 10 Pro 64-bit in it, I would assume you were given something to reinstall it if it became necessary.
> 
> ...


When I say factory reset i meant the windows reset in the windows 10 settings. That was my bad wording sorry.
However I do not have a disk tray so the CD they gave me is useless. They put one in to install windows 10 pro but then removed it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go HERE to download save the 17.4 MB-size *Media Creation Tool* app (current version is 10.0.14393.591).










It will allow you to download and save the appropriate Windows 10 .ISO file that you need.
Once that's done, you can create a bootable DVD and/or bootable USB thumb drive so you can do a Windows 10 clean install whenever you need to.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DarienJMM (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you for the help but I removed me Windows drive and already did what you just suggested and in using a different ssd now and it works so I think there was something wrong with my other ssd


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I know nothing about solid state hard drives, so I can't comment on them.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

